
Introducing Views on Quora - protomyth
http://www.quora.com/blog/Introducing-Views-on-Quora
======
jmduke
I really, really don't like this. It reminds me of the 'social reader' apps on
Facebook, except at least those have opt-out capabilities.

I admired Quora for it's very Wikipedia-esque goal of promoting knowledge at a
level of personal discourse. This seems ... alien to that goal, and I don't
understand how it enhances the core experience of Quora -- reading interesting
questions, writing interesting answers.

~~~
codezero
You can opt out of views in your settings page.

